# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Авторитетно изображать гуны в виде девушек?

## Валентин Шеховцов

1. Насколько канонично с позиции вайшнавской иконографии изображать гуны в виде девушек, если они лишь качества Майи?
Вот на иллюстрации получается что Кришна напрямую, без посредников управляет гунами.
2. Если эти гуны в виде дев реальны и они личности, то у них должны быть свои локи - планеты, находясь на которых они правят миром?
3. Если гуны личности, то где описания как они борются друг с другом? 
4. Зачем нужны Гуна-аватары если всем управляет Дурга и девушки? 
Вроде бы сама Дурга могла держать все веревки в своих многих руках и без помощи девушек.
Неужели Майя не способна одна управлять природой раз она экспансия Йога-Майи?
5. Есть ли описания как Гуна-аватары дают приказы и Майя их выполняет?
6. Гуны это жены Гуна-аватар?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Если изображение взято из книг Шрилы Прабхупады, то это изображение несомненно авторитетно, а значит вполне верно иллюстрирует философию. Однако черпать философию надо именно из текста, а не из изображения. Поэтому и строить диалог по гунам материальной природы лучше всего опираясь на 14 главу Бхагавад-гиты "Три гуны материальной природы". Тогда само обсуждение будет приятно и Шриле Прабхупаде и даже Гуна-аватарам. Наша традиция - это традиция шастра-чакшу, а значит мы смотрим на мир не своими глазами, которым лучше не доверять, а глазами священных трактатов, которые видят мир без искажений тремя гунами материальной природы.

----------

